# Nopatients



## Nopatients (Jul 31, 2019)

Hey guys I’m from South Georgia normally fish the big bend region of Florida


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Texas boy here, welcome to Microskiff.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome from the other end of Ga!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I fish the Steinhatchee area. Its kind of dead on the flats right now.


----------



## Nopatients (Jul 31, 2019)

Monty said:


> I fish the Steinhatchee area. Its kind of dead on the flats right now.


I fish that area too I am hammering the trout out there right now actually just caught my personal best


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Nopatients said:


> I fish that area too I am hammering the trout out there right now actually just caught my personal best


Fantastic. Good. Last time I fished there was not bait fish, no pin fish, no trout. Just redfish on the flats and the airboats were getting mullet up in the creeks. That was 3 weeks ago. Water temp on the surface was 91. I fished out of Rocky Creek and fished down to Bow Legs point. My personal best would be way up there -- 90 trout/day. I doubt we'll see that again. I fished Steinhatchee back in the early 80s when catching anything less than 20(keepers) was slow day. I set a limit of 30 fish on my boat. Now all I want is 3 keeper trout which is enough for dinner. I throw back any above that. That last trip I brought home a flounder and a Rock Bass. That was it. Where did you fish?


----------

